# Just picked up a Montegue Humidor !



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

This place is killing me, since being here I filled a 120ct humi and just bought a Montegue cabinet and oasis 2 xl, Ill get some picks of it setup tonight. I got several boxes coming in next week to start filling it.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Congratulations... I just got a Montegue a few weeks ago and am loving it !


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

way to go guys - I've had mine since last November and it's great!!. Be aware though, and I have heard this from a couple of others, that you MAY end up putting a thickness or 2 of masking tape along the inside seal of the lower doors. They do OK as is, but the tape gives you that extra seal that has really seemed to help.

You're gonna love it!!


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Im goin to lowes and getting some foam tape to seal it good, I was happy, local guy had them on Fathers day sale for $499 and I got to pick it up !


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

gefell said:


> Im goin to lowes and getting some foam tape to seal it good, I was happy, local guy had them on Fathers day sale for $499 and I got to pick it up !


Question is, how long will it take you to fill it up? Those puppies are rated at 1500 stogie capacity!:tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats on the purchase.
:tu


----------



## Hoodere (Apr 8, 2007)

A year or two ago I debated between an Aristocrat, Montegue and a cheaper smaller capacity. I can't remember the third ones name, each website has a different name, I selected the third one because it was cheaper. I really like it, but wish I had sprung for your selection.
I'm sure you will like your new humidor, congratulations.:ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Congrats on the new Humi! :ss


----------



## nein (Mar 5, 2007)

Awesome, nice choice of humis.


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

gefell said:


> This place is killing me, since being here I filled a 120ct humi and just bought a Montegue cabinet and oasis 2 xl, Ill get some picks of it setup tonight. I got several boxes coming in next week to start filling it.


Our Evil plan is working :ss Congrats on the new humi.


----------



## berk-m (Aug 20, 2006)

Very Nice - lets have some pics


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

congrats!!


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats! I just got one last week as well! After 4 days of seasoning, it's now holding right at 65% using one and a half pounds of rh beads. Got mine from Mark at Cigarmony and the service was excellent as usual. I'm lovin' it!


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

I got mine up and running today, with 2 oasis xl plus and 3 pounds of heartfelt 65% beads coming, I got a box of Montecristo Whites and HDM Epicure #2 coming to put in it and some more to come soon Im sure if I keep hanging out here ! Pics are coming tonight !


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

gefell said:


> I got mine up and running today, with 2 oasis xl plus and 3 pounds of heartfelt 65% beads coming, I got a box of Montecristo Whites and HDM Epicure #2 coming to put in it and some more to come soon Im sure if I keep hanging out here ! Pics are coming tonight !


Congratulations Gefell. Quick question, what RH do you plan on setting your 2 Cigar Oasis? You can have a redundant system by placing those beads and Cigar Oasis in the Montegue, but it may be a bit overkill.

What I've done is set my cigar Oasis to 68% and use half a pound 70% beads. In this case if the humidity spikes above 70% the beads should soak up the additional humidity and help a little with the humidification below, but I don't rely on the beads for humidification.

Are you using all 3 lbs of beads and 2 Cigar Oasis XL in the Montegue? That's a lot of humidification!


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

man sounds like you started on a steep slope.. congrats. on your new humi... :bl


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

khubli said:


> Congratulations Gefell. Quick question, what RH do you plan on setting your 2 Cigar Oasis? You can have a redundant system by placing those beads and Cigar Oasis in the Montegue, but it may be a bit overkill.
> 
> What I've done is set my cigar Oasis to 68% and use half a pound 70% beads. In this case if the humidity spikes above 70% the beads should soak up the additional humidity and help a little with the humidification below, but I don't rely on the beads for humidification.
> 
> Are you using all 3 lbs of beads and 2 Cigar Oasis XL in the Montegue? That's a lot of humidification!


Im gonna run it at 65% if I get it any higher the temp start to get in the high 70's range, and cigars seem to stay good at 65 in my small humi, Im using the 2 oasis to maintain and the beads to stabilize, it may be overkill and I can always adjust the setup later. I was told with overkill the humi stabilizes faster after opening and losing humidity.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

:tu


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

gefell said:


> Im gonna run it at 65% if I get it any higher the temp start to get in the high 70's range, and cigars seem to stay good at 65 in my small humi, Im using the 2 oasis to maintain and the beads to stabilize, it may be overkill and I can always adjust the setup later. I was told with overkill the humi stabilizes faster after opening and losing humidity.


be cautious, from what ive read here that the beads isnt good as soaking up the humidity as it is giving out.. so with your xtra spike in the humidity the beads might not do what you expect. so keep a close eye on your precious ones.. but 2 oasis in 100ct does sounds like an over kill... good luck my friend.. :tu


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Tour De Cigar said:


> be cautious, from what ive read here that the beads isnt good as soaking up the humidity as it is giving out.. so with your xtra spike in the humidity the beads might not do what you expect. so keep a close eye on your precious ones.. but 2 oasis in 100ct does sounds like an over kill... good luck my friend.. :tu


Will do but the 2 oasis are in a 1500 ct cabinet.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Just posting a pic ! Its kinda empty but filling it quickly !


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice, congrats! :ss


----------



## BigJon (May 31, 2007)

A box of Padrons? Looks full enough to me! :tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm happy for you. Enjoy. A very nice humi! :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice cabinet and you have a great start on your collection.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Lookin good Steven. That's gonna fill up before you know it !


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

congrats on the humi,,have fun filling it :ss


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

It has been a downward spiral for me since I started smoking 7 years ago and its hard when every humi you buy fills up behind your back...lol


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

gefell said:


> Just posting a pic ! Its kinda empty but filling it quickly


Nice looking HUmi. I like the double doors. Does it have a Drawer for singles?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Razorhog said:


> Question is, how long will it take you to fill it up? Those puppies are rated at 1500 stogie capacity!:tu


It's not so bad, really. To be reasonable you really won't put more than about 1000 in there at a time.....trust me 



newcigarz said:


> Nice looking HUmi. I like the double doors. Does it have a Drawer for singles?


Above the doors there is a full width 5" tall drawer with 2 full-length removable dividers.


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

newcigarz said:


> Nice looking HUmi. I like the double doors. Does it have a Drawer for singles?


Yeah but I keep most of my singles in a 120ct for daily smokes !


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments !


----------



## quartrj (Jun 11, 2013)

I just bought a Montegue and I am happy with it so far except for that the electric outlet is not factory installed I was figuring for the price of these humi's they would arrive with the outlet installed and sealed as to not let any humidity to escape is this how yours arrived and if so how did you seal yours so it was somewhat air tight


----------



## Xspenceve (Jun 23, 2013)

quartrj said:


> I just bought a Montegue and I am happy with it so far except for that the electric outlet is not factory installed I was figuring for the price of these humi's they would arrive with the outlet installed and sealed as to not let any humidity to escape is this how yours arrived and if so how did you seal yours so it was somewhat air tight


Woah what a necro-post from 2007! Lol six year necro is pretty impressive.


----------

